# Neuer Angelkutter von Boltenhagen



## Bellyboatangler (26. April 2003)

Demnächst gibt es in Boltenhagen einen neuen Angelkutter. 

Max. 6 Angler. Skipper und Besatzung wird gestellt. Skipper soll ein erfahrender Angler sein! Es ist möglich nur zu Schleppen , nur mit Naturköder zu fischen oder einfach nur zu pilken! 

Gültiger Bundesfischereischein und MV-Ostseeschein muß vorhanden sein! 

Wer hat Lust hier vom AB diesen Kutter zu testen? Suche fünf Leute dazu. Dann können wir mal einen Termin ausmachen!


Charterpreis 150 €. 

Einzelpreis pro Person 25€.

Die Infos habe ich vom Angelladen in Boltenhagen erhalten! Der vermittelt diese Kutterfahrt auch. Es soll keine Schleichwerbung sein, sondern nur mal ne Alternative zu den Kuttern von Heiligenhafen und anderen Ostseehäfen!


----------



## Franky (26. April 2003)

Sind das 150 €, die zusätzlich auf die 25 € pro Person umgeschlagen werden??? Oder sind die 25 € schon die 150 €, die gesamt fällig sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2003)

Das kann bei den Preisen dann aber kein Angelkutter (gewerblich, mit den ganzen Auflagen von Abnahme, Besatzung etc.) sein.
Ist das ein Privatschiff, das verchartert wird??


----------



## leguan8 (26. April 2003)

ich habe wohl mal lust den zu testen.


----------



## Klausi (26. April 2003)

Der wird bestimmt getestet.Hört sich richtig gut an.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2003)

Moin!
@Franky: 150 Euro Charter durch 6 Angler macht 25 pro Person. Alles klar?  
In der AB Gemeinschaft würde bei so was auch gerne mal mitmachen ansonsten bleibe ich den Kuttern lieber fern.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. April 2003)

Der Preis versteht sich nur auf 25 € pro Person bei 6 Anglern.

Würden 2 Angler nur rausfahren, dann müßten diese zusammen auch 150 € bezahlen! 

Das Boot soll für 9 Mann ausgelegt sein! Allerdings nimmt er max. 6 Angler mit! In dieser kleinen Gruppen kann man selbst bestimmen, was abgeht. 
Das Boot soll alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen erfüllen. Jedenfalls werde ich es mal testen! Ob es ein privatboot ist , weiß ich nicht. Soll ein altes umgebautes Fischerboot sein.

Leguan8 ist schon mal dabei. Jetzt sollten wir nur noch einen Termin ausmachen. Habe nämlich keine Lust mich als Einzelangler in einer fremden Gruppe einzureihen. 

@ M _S 

Bleibe den Kuttern auch lieber fern. Nur bei so einem kleinen Kutter in kleiner Runde laß ich mich noch überreden!


----------



## angler_lübeck (27. April 2003)

ich hätte auf jeden fall lust mitzukommen! pilken oder naturköder, schleppen mit 6 mann hoch geht wohl eher nicht, oder? ich habe jetzt eigentlich jedes WE Zeit.


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. April 2003)

Also für so eine tour bin ich auch bereit mal zuzusagen.

10 mai schon vergeben angeln für die mannschaft

3-4 mai noch frei

und dann nur noch Sonntag 18 mai

danach erstmal norge dann meschendorf 

ab 14.06 wieder zur freien verfügung lööööl:q :m  aber mit stress ( frau) aber auch das wird geregelt:q


----------



## ACP-Holger (2. Mai 2003)

Hey ho,

sagt mal wann, dann mache ich auch mit.

c ya 
Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Mai 2003)

Da wir jetzt 6 Mann sind, werde ich mal einen Termin vorschlagen.

Jetzt müßten wir uns nur noch um einen Termin kümmern.

Würde sagen auf jedenfall auf einen Sonntag!

Erstmal freie Termine 

11.Mai
18 Mai
22 Juni

danach erst im Juli

Müßten uns auf einen dieser Termine einigen, dann versuche ich an diesem Tag das Boot zu bekommen.


----------



## leguan8 (2. Mai 2003)

also ich bin dann für den 11. mai. am 18. mai kann ich nicht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2003)

Ich könnte nur den Termin am 22. Juni warnehmen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Mai 2003)

Also so wie ich das sehe kann ich auch nur am 22. aber das kann  ich dann auch erst nach Pfingsten genau sagen.


----------



## leguan8 (2. Mai 2003)

ok, da einiege ja nur am 22. können, da habe ich auch zeit.

@ bellyboatangler,

hast du den kutter schon gesehen? hast du davon zufälligerweise auch ein bild?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Mai 2003)

habe den kutter bisher noch nicht gesehen und habe auch kein Bild davon. werde ich mich evtl. nächste woche drum kümmern. Wenn ich es kann, werde ich ein Bildchen von schießen.
 ich versuch den 22.6 klarzumachen. ende nächster woche weiß ich mehr!


----------



## ACP-Holger (9. Mai 2003)

Hey ho, 

beim 22. Juni sag ich auch unter Vorbehalt erstmal ja. Sollte ich nicht mitkommen und sich statt meiner kein Ersatzmann finden, bezahl ich natürlich meinen Platz. 
Bin sehr gespannt auf den Kutter. 

c ya 


Holger


----------



## leguan8 (20. Mai 2003)

schläft die aktion jetzt ein? ich hoffe nicht.

@ bellyboatangler,

hast du dich schon um termine gekümmert? ich habe noch einen freund der auch interesse hat.er würde nur gerne wissen, ob es nun klappt, damit er rechtzeitig seine termineplanen kann.


----------



## Hamsterson (20. Mai 2003)

Es stimmt was mit dem Preis nicht. Was wollen die Skipper und die Besatzung dann auch verdienen? Oder sind das Sozialhilfebezieher, die für 1 € pro Stunde arbeiten? Oder sind das die Angler, die dadurch ihre Unkosten reduzieren wollen? Oder es werden am Board Getränke und Essen sauteuer verkauft? Oder der Kapitän hat viel Verständnis, dass es Angler gibt, die schlecht bei der Kasse sind?:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. Mai 2003)

Kutter habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Habe heute mit dem Ansprechpartner telefoniert. Habe gleich den 22. Juni 2003 vorgemerkt. Spätestens am Montag, weiß ich ob wir den Kutter bekommen können!  Boot ist 9m lang mit Aufbau. Soll ein ehemaliger Fischkutter sein.


@ Hamsterson

wie die kalkulieren, weiß ich auch nicht

jedenfalls kostet der Kahn mit 6 Anglern zusammen 150 €. Ob Verpflegung am Board gekauft werden kann , weiß ich noch nicht.
Erfahre ich erst am Montag. Dann kläre ich die Einzelheiten, wie Verpflegung und Abfahrtszeit und Ankunpftszeit des Kutters. Die Vermittlung läuft über den Angelladen in Boltenhagen. 

Wer Würmer haben will, soll mir doch bitte ne Mail schicken. In Boltenhagen kosten die Wattis 20 Cent das Stück. Könnte aus Lübeck welche besorgen . Kosten 17-18 Cent das Stück! Was Seeringel kosten, weiß ich nicht genau!

Dachte ans Pilken und Naturköderangeln! 30-50 Würmer pro Kopf sollten reichen!


----------



## tommy.1970 (26. Mai 2003)

hi  Bellyboatangler 

 da sich mein urlaub dieses jahr in diesem zeitrahmen befindet
und der urlaubsort grevesmühlen ist,wäre es toll wenn ich mich am 22.6 mit anmelden könnte.
sollte es nicht klappen auch nicht schlimm,dann mein aufruf
an alle die wollen  befinde mich vom18.6-23.6                in grevesmühlen
und damit ich nicht wieder so eine pleite am anleger in wolenberg
erlebe wie letztes jahr suche ich für diesen zeitraum dringend
anschluss.

würde mich sehr über ant. freuen

mfg. tommy


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Mai 2003)

so habe jetzt die Bestätigung bekommen für den 22.6.03!

Wir haben den Kutter!

Die hier Interesse gezeigt hatten waren bisher

Meeresangler_Schwerin
ACP-Holger
Andreas Miachael
Angler-Lübeck
leguan8 
und ich

Auf Warteliste ( falls noch einer abspringt)
Tommy, 1970


Da nur 6 Mann rausfahren können , bitte ich um verbindliche Zusagen dieser Leute. Bitte meldet Euch per Email luebeckerhl@yahoo.de an, dann bekommt ihr meine Bankverbindung mitgeteilt.


Kosten pro Kopf 25 € . Verpflegung und Trinken muß jeder selbst mitnehmen. Abfahrt des Kutters um 6:00.  Um welche Uhrzeit wir uns treffen , können wir ja noch beschnacken! Muß Ende nächster Woche die 150 € vorstrecken, deshalb bitte nur verbindliche Zusagen!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Ich werde leider nicht mitkommen. Bei meinem ersten posting zu diesem Thema hatte ich nicht drauf geachtet das wir an dem Wochenende Bootsangeln vom Verein haben. Sorry, aber Ersatzleute stehen ja bereit. #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Mai 2003)

Da Jörg ausgestiegen ist, ist Tommy, 1970 am 22.6 dabei.

Bitte schick mir eine Bestätigung per Email so schnell wie möglich, damit evtl. hier im Board Ersatz gesucht werden kann!?

Ich will nicht den Kutter für mich alleine buchen!!!!


----------



## tommy.1970 (30. Mai 2003)

hi 

ich nehme das angebot dankend an.
pm. ist raus.
wünsche allen ein fischreiches wochenende

mfg tommy


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Juni 2003)

Sorry aber auch ich muss leider absagen da mir meine Regierung einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, grade aus Norge zurück jetzt Meschendorf 

Sorry Bellybootangler


----------



## tommy.1970 (2. Juni 2003)

hi @ all 

hoffendlich sagen nicht noch mehr ab,
hab keine lust allein rauszufahren :v 

leutz lasst uns pilken:z 

mfg tommy


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Juni 2003)

Stand der Dinge:

Teilnehmer:

Angler_Lübeck mit Bruder 2 Personen
Tommy....
und ich

zusamen bisher *4 Personen.* 
von leguan habe ich noch keine Bestätigung bekommen!

Wollte evtl. mit 2 Personen teilnehmen. Dann sind wir voll!

Geangelt werden in erster Linie Dorsche. Wer Natürköderfischen( besonders auf Plattfische) betreiben will, kann es auch. Wattwürmer oder andere Naturköder muß jeder selber mitbringen bzw. mir bescheid sagen. Besorge dann Samstag noch welche!

Zum Pilken wird benötigt:


Rute 2,40-3,00m Wurfgewicht zwischen 60-150g. Am besten man nimmt zwei Ruten mit. Eine harte Spinnrute -60g und eine Pilkrute -150g!

Pilker von 30-100g. Mehr im leichteren Bereich. 

evtl. paar Twister oder Dorschfliegen! 

Als Schnur würde ich mindestens 0.30mm Monofile empfehlen.

Das Mitbringen von Hunden und anderen Haustieren geht nicht. Versteht sich von selbst. Allein schon wegen der Haken am Board und des Platzmangels am Board. 9m ist ja nicht gerade lang!


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. Juni 2003)

@ Bellybootangler

Wenn ich Deine zusammen Stellung des Gerätes sehe hätte ich ja garnet  mitangeln können da ich mit 3,30m Rute und 0,06er schnur fische:q und eine leichte 30-90gr. ebenfalls mit 0,06er schnur:q :m 

Schade eigentlich das ich da nicht mitkommen kann, aber so ist das wenn man sich eine Regierung anschafft  

Wünsche Euch viel spass und viele GROßE Fische


----------



## CyTrobIc (3. Juni 2003)

Hab nur den "normalen" Fischereischein, was ist ein MV-Ostseeschein und wo wird sowas gebraucht ? thx


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Juni 2003)

ein MV Ostseeschein muß man an der Mecklenburger Ostseeküste haben. Kostenpunkt ca. 16€ im Jahr. Bekommt man an der Tankstelle vor Boltenhagen oder in jedem Angelladen in Meck Pomm. Tageskarten kosten so um 2,50€. 

@ Andreas

Habe diese Rutenkombination vorgestellt, da ich in Mails danach gefragt wurde. Beim nächsten Mal säge ich dann deine 3,30m Rute auf 3,0m ab!!!


----------



## tommy.1970 (4. Juni 2003)

hi christian

die ü.w. ist am 03.06.um 16.00 uhr für 2 personen
raus.mein nik im a.b. ist tommy,1970.
meine frau ist nur ein lückenfüller,sollte sich 
noch jemand interessieren tritt sie natürlich zurück.
mal noch eine frage: wie soll denn das gehen vom treibenden boot 
aus mit dem watti. angeln,würde mich aber dafür interesieren
wenn die möglichkeit besteht auch etwas zu fangen.
würde dann auch noch ein paar wattis in klütz besorgen.

na denn tommy


----------



## CyTrobIc (4. Juni 2003)

achso, danke bellyboatangler  #h

@thommy



> meine frau ist nur ein lückenfüller



sowas sagt man doch nicht :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Juni 2003)

so habe den Kutter bezahlt:


wir sind jetzt vollzählig

acp- Holger            1 Person 
angler_lübeck        2 Personen
leguan8                 1 Person
tommy1970           1 Person 
und ich                  1 Person


Der Kutter legt um 6:00 Uhr ab. Spätestens um 5:45 müssen wir vorm Tor des Bootshafen Tarnewitz sein. Das Boot heißt Charly und ist blau weiß. Hat einen Relingaufbau. Ist so ein kleines 9m langes Wochendmotorschiff. Nix besonderes, reicht aber zum Angeln! Empfohlen wurden mit Pilkergewichte von 30-70g. Selten größer!



Wir Treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz um 5:15 bei der Elf Tankstelle!


Angelscheine könnt ihr an der Tankstelle in Boltenhagen lösen. Kostenpunkt 2,60€ am Tag! Ruft bitte dort an, ob die am 22.6 genug Scheine vorrätig haben!!! Gültiger Bundesjahresfischerreischein unbedingt mitbringen!

Elf Station Tankstelle  
Boltenhagener Str. 
Klütz  Telefon:  (03 88 25) 2 25 78 



Falls ihr Würmer benötigt , bitte Email an mich.

Eines hätte ich beinahe vergessen. Kutter ist um 14:00 wieder im Hafen!

Ps: Der Angelladen/Videoladen in Klütz ist nicht mehr.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Juni 2003)

Bisher ist nur das Geld von Tommy 1970 eingegangen. Er hat auch statt 25 gleich 50 € überwiesen. Verrechnen wir mit den Würmern. Rest bekommst dann von mir ausgezahlt! 

Wäre nett, wenn von den anderen auch das Geld kommen würde. Werde mich Mittwoch hier im Thread noch mal melden, von wem ich Geld überwiesen bekommen habe!

Falls einer die Überweisung noch nicht getätigt hat, bitte ich dies doch vorzunehmen, da ich das Geld schon vorausgestreckt habe! Ansonsten nehme ich mal , das bei den meisten das Geld gerade unterwegs ist!


----------



## angler_lübeck (8. Juni 2003)

meine 50 sind schon glaube ich seit mind. 48h unterwegs


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Juni 2003)

@ angler_Lübeck

dein Geld ist heute angekommen.


----------



## angler_lübeck (10. Juni 2003)

das mit köderholen und fahrgemeinschaft sollte klargehen, bin ab 17. hier wieder im board.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Juni 2003)

habe jetzt von allen das Geld bekommen. :z 


Werde die Würmer vorbestellen und auch gleich bezahlen

@ Angler_ Lübeck

Du holst sie am Samstag bitte ab, da ich leider den ganzen Tag arbeiten muß. 
Solltest mich ca. 4:15 abholen.

@ all

denkt an Kühltaschen mit genügend Kühlakkus. Ansonsten habt ihr Bratfisch statt Frischfisch!


Falls sich noch was neues ergibt, melde ich mich! Hofft also auf wenig Wind und trockendes Wetter!


----------



## tommy.1970 (14. Juni 2003)

hi leutz

es scheint ja alles zu klappen ,na denn freu ich mich schon.

die letzte ausfahrt iss schon sehhhhhhrrrrrr  lange her.

also bis denn und bis bald .

ich mach mich noch ein wenig schlau :b 



mfg tommy 1970  :m    #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Juni 2003)

so soll das Wetter  aussehen am Sonnatg. Sieht nicht schlecht aus! Würmer sind bestellt und bezahlt. Dort einafch auf Wetter klicken und das entsprechende gebiet anklicken!


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. Juni 2003)

Will ja nicht die Pferde scheu machen aber wenn ich sehe bft 4 boen 5 und mir die Tage davor ansehe junge junge dann ist die See aber aufgewühlt.

Ich wünsche Euch auf jedenfall viel Petri und die erwünschten Dorsche.

Ach eins noch für diejenigen die Naturköder angeln wollen, so wie ich das einschätze braucht Ihr gewichte ab 500gr. aufwärts um am Boden zu bleiben !!!! und vorallem ganz kurze Seitenarme mit einem Nachläufer der nicht länger wie 1m ist. 
Mein Beitrag für Euren erfolg.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juni 2003)

Zum Naturköderangeln werden Gewichte max. um 150/175g im Einsatz kommen! Das wird ausreichen. 

Wind sollen wir aus NW 3-4 , mittags 2-3 bekommen, abends soll es sogar Windstill sein laut wetteronline!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Juni 2003)

Moin!
Ich wünsche euch viel Glück morgen. Hoffentlich wird der Wind wirklich so ab wie angesagt wird. Noch ist es ganz schön heftig.
Fangt ordentlich was und denkt an die Bilder!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

So sieht es jetzt aus.

Windstärke 1-2 aus W
ab 7 soll er Stärke 5 aus WNW erreichen und ab  13:00 Stärke 4 aus WNW. Gegen Abend nur noch Stärke 3. Gesehen auf BSH 

Ich melde mich erstmal bis heute abend dann ab!


----------

